
Upcoming changes to app information fields - dfabulich
https://itunespartner.apple.com/en/apps/news/23387984
======
dfabulich
> _Starting in April, you 'll only be able to edit your app’s support URL,
> marketing URL, and "What’s New in this Version” text when submitting a new
> version of your app._

I think this is saying that app developers can't edit the title, full
description, keywords, etc. for apps when submitting a new version.

But this makes no sense to me. It was already forbidden to edit those things
_unless_ you were submitting a new version of the app. If you can't even edit
those fields when submitting a new version, then it seems as if you can never
update them, ever at all…?

~~~
adamliu
This is my understanding: That only applies to 'App Information' fields, which
contains Title and Subtitle, etc. The descriptions, keywords, etc, are not in
'App Information' so they can still be changed.

------
Dabforn
Don't worry. This is only about support URL, marketing URL, and "What’s New in
This Version" \- now you can edit these fields any time and starting April
only when submitting new version.

------
getaclue
I'm really confused what it means towards:

\- updates to screenshots? \- marketing video? \- app name? \- keywords?

Interesting

